# Scur Size



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a Nigerian yearling doe that will be shown this summer. She has a scur that is about and inch and a half long. I know that they can't be shown with horns... Is there a certain scur length that is too long? I do plan on banding it once it gets a little bigger but there is a show next weekend that I was hoping to take her to. Thanks!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm, my thinking is that a scur is not a horn. If it is movable, inotherwords not firmly attached you can trim it with hoof trimmers just like you would feet; stop when pink.​


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes, it is a scur (botched disbudding job) but it is pretty "sturdy". It looks like a mini horn. I guess I'm just wondering if it would be considered a horn in the show ring.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Can you post a picture, that might help, it's hard to say without seeing what a judge would see.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, a pic would definitely help.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh, duh, that would help!  I will take one tomorrow!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I would say that scurs aren't a huge deal in the show ring, it docks a few points from General Appearance, but I've seen many a goat win GCH with scurs.If the judge asks you about it, you just say it's scurs. Judges are pretty understanding since many people have had goats with scurs. Good luck at the show next weekend!!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

That's good to hear VincekFarm!
Here are some pictures from today.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Uh oh, I would consider that a horn.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Scurs on does can not be more than 2" long.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Is there a height limit to scurs on bucks Goathiker?


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Hmm, that's what I'm worried about. I could see if it was a buck or an older doe but since she's only a yearling it looks much more out of place...


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

If it was my goat, I would just bring her to the show. Worst case scenario she could be DQed or placed badly, but I would think that would be highly unlikely based on one small scur since scurs are based on the scale of "slight to serious" it's not listed under "very serious" or "disqualifications". DQed animals are placed under the fifth stage of general defects according to the ADGA guidebook and it states according to the fifth stage "These structures and conditions are considered so debilitating and restrictive to functional longevity and productivity that animals may not be placed." 
I would consider this goat far from that stage.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would trim it.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys! We trimmed it a little and only one judge even noticed it! And he still gave her a third place out of 15 yearlings!


----------

